# Elk in Parleys



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys, have any of you been through Parleys or Immigration canyon in the last few days? Have you seen many elk in there yet, especially with all the new snow? Tomorrow is my birthday and I have taken the day off of work to give it one last shot with my extended archery tag, and I'm wondering if the big masses of elk are in there yet. Just looking for a bone if anyone wants to throw me one! PM if you'd rather....

Thanks, 
Matt.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll try to drive up that way tonight before the sun goes down. If I don't make it, probably tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Just got back and my report isn't good. I went up to the East Canyon turn off and only saw a few deer tracks. I drove up to the gate at Little Dell and saw the same. I even dropped over into Emigration Canyon and couldn't see anything but a couple of ATV tracks going up the mountain and a few deer. No elk or tracks anywhere. The snow was probably about 4" deep with some patches of exposed dirt. Looks like they didn't get too much snow up that way.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

All the elk are in Glen Wild over the summit between Jeremy Ranch and Silver Creek. I've seen anywhere from 20-300 head. Elk are all over in there and usually are every year the snow comes. Too bad it's not in the extended and even if it was there are too many tree huggers to let you hunt it!


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a friend that went up Parley's yesterday. He sent me a picture of 30. I don't know the exact location (I wouldn't share if i did because its not mine), but they are up there. I suspect he was lower than Jeremy Ranch though.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I hunt the antlerless rifle cow hunt up there and usually wait for deeper snow to push the elk over from the Summit to Salt Lake County side of Parleys. 4" of snow won't really do that. There will no doubt be a few elk in there but not a lot. A day of hunting's better than sitting on one's arse though. Good luck!


----------



## hatch000 (Aug 4, 2011)

Isnt this area the East canyon Summit cow elk unit? If so, hard to get access. Almost no public land. I know because I accidentally applied for that tag back a couple years ago. Its a waste of a tag if you ask me. I had one landowner who would give me access but there wasn't enough snow that year to push the elk down on to his property.
Bowdacious...There is a golf course between Jeremy Ranch and Silver Creek Junction. The herd you saw of 300 head were which direction from the golf course? Can you see the elk from I-80?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Depends where u are. On the Summit Co. side it's the Summit, E. Canyon unit. On the Salt Lake Co. side, it's the East Canyon, Davis-North Salt Lake unit. (Hope I remembered the name correctly). The Summit side is almost entirely private. There's room to manuver on the Salt Lake side though.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Hatch, most of that herd of 300 is in Glenn Wild. You can't see them from I-80, well...sometimes you can get lucky. These elk were in my MIL's back yard tonight in Silver Creek. 9 bulls.


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone! Bowdacious, those are great photos! Wish that was my backyard.....! Anyway, I headed out at first light Friday morning and had a great time, ultimately it ended up being a long hike, but along the way I saw lots of elk, a few moose and 1 BIG buck with a few does. So to me it was a great day. I actually ended up sneaking to within 60 yards of a spike surrounded by cows, but was then busted by a cow I didn't see and watched as a heard of about 30 ran away. I actually got within 60 yards twice and took a shot the 2nd time but jerked it to the right and missed shooting just past his rump. Along the way, I also ran into 2 dead cows that had been gut shot with a rifle, probably just the night before (Thursday night)as they were very fresh and hadn't been dead long. My assumption is that the shooter shot into the heard hitting both cows and then lost them because they ran and being gut shot didn't bleed much. Both died in their beds within 10 yards of each other. Anyway, it was sad to see 2 big beautiful cows shot and lost like that. Had I not been so far back and by myself I may have just tagged one. Anyway, beautiful weather, excellent scenery, lots of elk and even a shot opportunity made for a great birthday!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sounds like a great day minus the dead cows.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Does the DWR care to have those cows reported? I mean at what point is shooting cows who end up 10 feet apart wanton waste or of any importance?

That is a hell of a backyard in those pics!!!! He might as well toss some feed back there... If my kids get to keep the lost puppy I want the wintering elk.


----------

